# GOAT EMERGENCY



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians

This thread is being rewritten today  It's now 7-27-06 and was written 10-14-02 . This thread is a guideline for how to use this forum for emergencies, not to post on:

Temperature?
Symptoms?
When was the last time you wormed?
Wormed with what and how much?
Is she pregnant?
When did she last have kids?
Is her milk normal if she is in milk?
What age?
Breed?
Do you vaccinate?
What do her lungs sound like when she is breathing?
If this is a kid, is it nursing or on a bottle, goat milk or milk replacer?
If a buck is he peeing normally or straining?
Have they had a change of grain?
How long have you owned this goat?

These are just some of the questions we will be asking you.... so ask your question on a new thread with the above answered in as much detail as you can. 

Also feel free to contact those on the list either via private email or PM's, try several in case someone is busy. Vicki [email protected]


----------



## LuckyGRanch

Vicki ~ 

Is this saying we shouldn't ask questions here anymore? I tried the 911 site a couple of months ago and sent 2 emails and never got a response!  I think people asking questions here helps us all learn. If everyone uses the 911 site, it will all be between a couple of people. Being a relative newbie at this, I would really miss reading troubles on this site. I always read posts with problems and tuck them away for future reference hoping they'll help me someday.

Please advise.  

Beth


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians

Oh NO Beth! It's just with kidding season fast approaching, many of us don't have time to check the boards each day. If someone has a true emergency, where they need help NOW! The first thing to do is to check the goatworld.com site Though it would be fine to email the folks on the goatworld.com site in a true emergency call! I know several of the gals on it, and we post our phone numbers on their for that reason!

Of course always post here also, but if your first post includes all the answers to the questions above, or at least some of them, we can answer/guess what's wrong without having to go back and forth.

I put the saanendoah.com site up because when we are busy or frantic we may put up the wrong dosage for something. Even when I get new meds from my vet, or want to try something different, I go to Joyce's site and read! I also keep all the drug dosages of things I use all the time, or every once in awhile in my book. I have a copy of Goat Medicine and in the front and back blank pages I keep all of my information in it, so everything is in one spot. I even take it to the vet with me. Hope this clears it up some. Vicki


----------



## Guest

I agree that posting in an emergency on several sites is a good idea. Two or more heads are better than one. 
I like the idea behind Goat911, but I too in an emergency did not get a response for over 2 days and then no phone contact available, so don't count on it. Obviously a good vet is the solution, unfortunatly many of us don't have that luxury. My Vet has no clue about goats, although he will tell you he does. 
The archives here are also a great help in many cases. I have dug thru those for answers and it's a grea resource
I'm sure we will all be glad to help however we can, it is frustrating when there is a post asking for help, but providing no info to work with, Vicki's list is a great start.


----------



## LuckyGRanch

Whew! I had a BAD case of seperation anxiety going! Having had a bad experience myself within the last week, I know for a fact I would have had one less goat without the help of this board and in this case Vicki! I actually had to argue with the vet to give me what I needed (and his partner told me he does goats from time to time?!).

I also now realize (and I should have known better from my experience as a nurse) that you need a lot of info to make a diagnosis or at least offer suggestions as to what might be wrong. The list is a great reference and I will use it from now on! (Including the Temp!  ~ finally had to bring myself to take a goat temp!)

I by *no *means expect that when I post here that someone will always be available to answer in a timely fashion but, I am truly grateful when they do. The wealth of experience shared here is truly awesome and for nothing in return. 

Vicki ~ you did post your phone number but, I really didn't want to call and bother you. I guess if you post it, you meant for it to be used but, I just felt that would be going a bit too far on my part! 

So, that said...

 *THANK YOU *to each and everyone of you who so generously shares your wealth of information! It means so much!


----------



## Joel Rosen

I said it 3 years ago and I'll say it again...This 911 for goats was/is a great idea and I see it has worked well !!!!

Sorry, just passing thru and making sure all you goat ropers are well and fine. Hope ya'll have a great season !


----------



## Guest

Joel, so good to see ya stopped in, hope all is well. Take care.

Bernice


----------



## Guest

Hi Bernice, --Yep, we're just great and 'm starting a goat fence for my wife. I have it fiqured --10 acre fence--1 acre a year--I should be dead 2 years before I get the property fenced.

Virginia misses you !


----------



## Guest

And I miss Virginia! Gosh, I never thought I would say that but after the turmoil here this past yr I honestly wonder some days. But then again Joel, I believe we are right where we are supposed to be. 

Hmmmm......... you'd be too young to die! An acre a yr, and what are ya gonna use for fencing that will take so long??????? But then again, goats are quite the escape artists &lt;VBG> You still haven't gotten the wife a goat yet?????? Joel!!! You take care and I'd bette rlet ya get back to that fence.

Bernie


----------



## Guest

I'm very new to this goat business, however what's been there for me at least twice now (since our local vet is goat illiterate) is Hoegger Supply. They have been very nice and quite helpful, once having to refer me someone else, who was more than nice when someone (me) called from out of nowhere'sville. but then whudda I know!! I'm open to suggestions.. Thanks

Cheryl
Old Goats Farm
Turtlepoint, PA


----------



## Hank - Narita

Hi Vicki and Bernice; glad you stopped in to give good advice and chat. I was thinking the other day about you and missed the old Countryside forum with all of us in the same place.


----------



## BamaSuzy

I telephoned a wonderful woman in Florida (no one was listed in Alabama with a phone) today after my first-ever goat baby was born....She was sure nice and answered all my questions. I have since e-mailed her a photo of the mom and new baby and thanked her for her help! the 911 site is wonderful when you can't wait and need an answer right then!


----------



## daisy05

LuckyGRanch said:


> Vicki ~
> 
> Is this saying we shouldn't ask questions here anymore? I tried the 911 site a couple of months ago and sent 2 emails and never got a response!  I think people asking questions here helps us all learn. If everyone uses the 911 site, it will all be between a couple of people. Being a relative newbie at this, I would really miss reading troubles on this site. I always read posts with problems and tuck them away for future reference hoping they'll help me someday.
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> Beth


Well Beth we emailed before with a emergency and got a email a few hours after


----------



## happytailsnick

> Hi Bernice, --Yep, we're just great and 'm starting a goat fence for my wife. I have it fiqured --10 acre fence--1 acre a year--I should be dead 2 years before I get the property fenced.
> 
> Virginia misses you !


Hi,
And yes, Virginia is very nice! Our little goatland in the Florida panhandle is too! Best of all is that when I'm out in our little goatland, Rebecca is right beside me toiling away and very much helping! Unfortunately hurricanes keep us very busy)!I tell the guys at work that they couldn't hang with her for a weekend at our place! Weather it be trimming hooves, worming, cleaning, fencing or mixing concrete in a wheelbarrow, she's done it all and continues to at 54 yrs of age! She absolutely loves it. When we retire we are to move to a more rural area and she wants to open a shelter for animals.
peace to you all, b'safe ...2birdz


----------



## cayenne47

:help: 3 WEEK OLD BUCKLING
HAPPY HEALTHY BOUNCY ALL DAY LONG
TONITE HE REFUSES HIS BOTTLE

IT HIT 110 HERE TODAY, COULD IT BE THE HEAT? THEY HAVE PLENTY OF SHADE.
THEY ARE IN A VEGGIE GARDEN AREA..BUT THERES NOTHING THERE THAT IS TOXIC TO GOATS.

NO DIARRHEA. TEMP IS 103 HES NOT HUNCHED
ATE HIS LUNCH FINE. HE TAKES 1-1/2 C. 3 TIMES A DAY OF KID-LAC
HES BEEN ON IT SINCE BIRTH
I GOT 4CC OF PEPTO DOWN HIM...AND MAYBE 2 SWALLOWS OF ELECTROLYTE WATER.

I JUST GOT HIM TO TAKE MAYBE 3 OZ OF ELECTROLYTES. 
SHOULD I JUST WATCH OR DOES ANYONE HAVE SUGGESTIONS?
IVE LOST 2 BABIES AND I PANIC :help:


----------



## susanne

please change to vit d milk. milkreplacer is killing your kids.
why did you give the pepto? just curious


----------



## sixstrothers

Use regular cow milk, if you are using replacer. Also, is he pooping? I have a 3 week old and when he wont take his bottle he is usually constipated. I give about 12 cc (2 6cc syringes full) of warm soapy water and that seems to help. As long as he is eating hay or grass, I wouldnt worry too much. Remember, pepto is for diarrhea.....and I guess maybe you thought upset stomach? Let us know how he is doing.
Lori


----------



## malickfarms

MILK REPLACER SUCKS--sorry for my language, but I got two lamancha does and it almost KILLED them!

I was told to take off of Replacer for 24 hrs until scours cleared up then start this recipe...Milk feeds the bacteria.

Someone on here gave me a wonderful recipe

1 gallon whole milk (vitamin D) we even got some from a farmer, good thick stuff.


1 can of evaporated milk

1 cup of buttermilk

Mix them up take out 2-3 cups before mixing them into the gallon of milk

We also gave them a bit of Vitamin B Complex in liquid form into the bottle & 
Probios--I also gave them Goat Drench. Within hours we saw HUGE 
improvements!

Also I found Kayopectate and Pro Bios together work wonders, Pepto didnt do a thing for my kids.

April


----------



## cayenne47

MY 3 month old buckling was not himself this morning, laying around, with distended stomach(.He did eat breakfast... creep feed ) 
First i tried baking soda...nothing

Then probios...nothing

Through all of this i am massaging and walking and holding.And BTW, hes not frothing.

I came here and saw try olive oil...so i did....nothing

I even gave the poor little guy an enema...got about 6 berries but thats 

better than none.


Tubed Him to see if we could get some of the gas out that way...stinky but nothing. HIs tummy is not AS HARD as it was, but he's still laying down, and crying once in a while. Do i let a couple more hours go by and see if anything works???

His temp is normal...his heartbeat is where the vet said it should be...but im hearing no rumen sounds.Shouldnt it sound like a gurgly belly?

And the only thing he may have even gotten into that he shouldnt have (or had too much of) is fallen apples or plums....but everyone else was into them too.

Ive done everything i know how to do.,.and everything ive seen suggested on here.....what next? Vet and tummy puncture?


----------



## MillsFarmFamily

We have a buck that is approx 18 months old. This past weekend he started walking funny. His back legs are really "wobbly" like his hip has gone out or something. There is no swelling that we can see, and it doesn't feel like anything is broken. If you have any suggestions as to what this might be, or what we can do about it, please post. Thanks )


----------



## kimt newbie

im very new to this so please excuse the long post i have 3 1/2 week only boer/nubian kids , we have been bottle feeding them since a couple days old. they came to use with realy loose black stools, the man we got them from said we needed to treat them for coccidia..with sulfer , so we did and it seemed to make it worse almost. last weekend another goat owner told me to try taking them off them milk for 24 hrs or maybe a little more and see if that stopped it. also we are using pepto to try to slow it. after taking the milk away and replacing it with water and karo for one bottle the stool just stopped , not even a firm one just no poop. then they would not take the water for the next bottle , i tried to wait them out but was affraid they would get weak without anything so we gave them a bottle that was very very watered down milk and they took it so we stuck with that for the rest of the 24 hrs , then we saw they were getting better, not having solid poop but better than before and still black. and we started gradualy adding more milk to the water they were drinking , today was the first day they had full strength milk again and its back just as black and nasty as before . we are using a powder milk for baby goats and mixing 4 cups per gal. of water :shrug: i am new to this and i am realy starting to worry . they seem happy and healthy but this just wont quit , can anyone help me !!!


----------



## diamonds

kimt newbie said:


> im very new to this so please excuse the long post i have 3 1/2 week only boer/nubian kids , we have been bottle feeding them since a couple days old. they came to use with realy loose black stools, the man we got them from said we needed to treat them for coccidia..with sulfer , so we did and it seemed to make it worse almost. last weekend another goat owner told me to try taking them off them milk for 24 hrs or maybe a little more and see if that stopped it. also we are using pepto to try to slow it. after taking the milk away and replacing it with water and karo for one bottle the stool just stopped , not even a firm one just no poop. then they would not take the water for the next bottle , i tried to wait them out but was affraid they would get weak without anything so we gave them a bottle that was very very watered down milk and they took it so we stuck with that for the rest of the 24 hrs , then we saw they were getting better, not having solid poop but better than before and still black. and we started gradualy adding more milk to the water they were drinking , today was the first day they had full strength milk again and its back just as black and nasty as before . we are using a powder milk for baby goats and mixing 4 cups per gal. of water :shrug: i am new to this and i am realy starting to worry . they seem happy and healthy but this just wont quit , can anyone help me !!!



I am not an expert. I did do a search for you so that you can get the info. 

http://homesteadingtoday.com/sho...=black+diarrhea


http://homesteadingtoday.com/sho...=black+diarrhea


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians

First ditch the formulas. Just use whole vitamin D grocery store milk. Heat the milk to 102 which is their body temp.

What kind of goats are these?

A baby goat at no time in it's infancy would have access to water, diluting milk with water sets the kid up for the dairrhea they are having. Never give water bottles before or after milk bottles. It will stop the milk from forming a curd in the babies stomach, and without it forming a curd you have diarrhea. Soy milk replacers can not form curds in the tummy.

I doubt the kids are sick, they are dehydrated and scouring from the water.

It's not a sulfur you should have tried it's a sulfa. This is sort of like an oral antibiotic which treats bacterial pnemonia and cocci. They work well if you get the right one. Feel free to email me [email protected] we have tons of newbie info on raising kids at dairygoatinfo.com or call me Sunday morning before 10am...I am in Central time zone. But if you get them on regular milk I bet you see them turn around quickly.

Might want to repost in the regular part of the forum so everyone can help. vicki


----------



## dap

One more thing...Pepto Bismol causes the black color.


----------



## bowandjen

We have a 3 week old buckling, have had him since he was a day old. He is one of three born to an old doe who was sick early on in pregnancy. One kid was born dead, one healthy and then this little guy. The mom refused them from birth so we are helping a friend with trying to milk the stubborn doe and bottle feed the 2 bucklings. She will allow them to nurse some and then we bottle when they are hungry and she refuses them. They get kid milk replacer when not nursing on her.

He had weak legs and they seemed to curl under when he first was walking so we splinted 3 of his 4 legs. Then he would not put any weight on 4th leg. After we took splints off he still would not put weight on 4th leg but the other legs are fine. We could not feel any swelling so we splinted the whole leg for a few days and observed. He then got an abscess between his *toes* that we lanced and started soaking in epsom salt daily, approx. 1 hr. each time. We made epsom salt poultices, mixed with castor oil and oregano oil to draw out infection. He also got 5 days of penicillin g. His leg is no longer swollen at the hoof but still swollen at the knuckle. He will set his foot down but will not walk on it at all. His hoof is about 1/2 the size of the other hooves and now seems to be oozing puss from the knuckle. We are still soaking but now have added dsmo, msm and colloidal silver to his regimen.

Anyone have any thoughts or experience with this?? Oh, he is eating fine, good appetite and tries to play and run with the other kids. He does tire sooner and will lay down and rest but tries to keep up and does a great job running on 3 legs.  

Thank You,
Jennifer in VA
[email protected]


----------



## goatmarm

---


----------



## paperboy-7

hi vicki friend called. 12 hours ago-goat ate fine. Milking 2 does birth 3 months ago. Wormed 30 days ago with Ivermectin. Good fecal samples. No temperature. At morning feeding would not eat, humped up. Had to pry jaw open. Standing but weak. No CD&T vaccine. How does tetanus work? Did not know what to tell her beside tetanus. She is worried about lysteria. What do you think? Vets in area concerning goats are zeroes. I am going to take over tetanus anti-vac, what do you think? She will probably do blood test. The good vet is 80 miles away. Thank you for your reply, Preston


----------



## dunroven

I have a 5 month old Saanen buckling. He got out the past 2 days and into the goose house (can't find the hole he is getting through in the fence). Anyway, he ate their corn, probably about 2 gallons worth.

Today he is sick. Low temperature, lowest was 100.2. He was back up to 101 about 2 hours ago. I am going to go check it again pretty soon, but I am also working, so I'm running back and forth.

He has green, runny poops, and he has a runny nose.

It was suggested that I had to give him C&T shots; however, I don't have any and have no transportation to get any until tomorrow. I gave him Immune Support Tincture (Molly's Herbals), and Pepto bismol.

I also gave him some Gatorade, just as a hopeful help with electrolytes.

He is not dehydrated, skin doesn't tent up, and stomach is not distended, so I'm thinking he has a bad cold or pneumonia. He is drinking, but he is not eating.

It was also suggested that I give him a dose of oil and then baking soda in water with molasses for taste, and then some more Pepto.

He talks to me, but is just laying there and is very cold. He will take a few steps, but I'm not sure what is going on. Please help me. I have raised this little guy as a bottle baby. I wish I hadn't. Maybe I wouldn't feel so bad, but I took him as someone was just going to kill him and I didn't want that. What can I do with just what I have on hand, which is not much.

:Bawling:


----------



## DKWunlimited

ACKKKK.. I was not ready for a birth, the mothers milk never dropped, she did not get big like other does so no clue she was even pregnant... I just looked out the back window and saw afterbirth? hanging out of her backside.. all the way down to the ground. I made a dash to the goat house to find one dead baby goat.. it looks perfectly formed, clean fur etc...

But my question is.. what do I do for the mom? is it normal to take a bit for the afterbirth to expel? to I need to help it along?


----------



## goatsareus

yes, this is normal, it can take a while to pass the afterbirth. I would NOT help it along. I just let it be. And if the doe wants to munch on it, I let her.


----------



## DownHome

oops wrong thread


----------



## wigg

Need advice! A friend called me to his house to look at his goats. I've never seen this before. Two nannies at seperate farms were down like they had polio or listeria. Both could see, yet both were down on their sides and unable to get up. I looked for obvious signs as far as feed. The hay was nice grass hay and the feed was cracked corn, oats, and soybean meal. Nothing jumped out and said something was wrong. They all have access to timber. Two seperate water sources. He showed me another goat he had penned up. We noticed two in this pen that walked with a limp like they had a hoof problem and he explained that was how the other two started out. We then found in another pen a one week old kid that was unable to control it's back end and was quite noticeable breathing hard and deep. I've never ran into this. What is it?


----------



## dixienc

Temperature? 104
Symptoms? shivering, off feed, out of it completely
When was the last time you wormed? 2 months
Wormed with what and how much? ivermectin



What age? 1 year old buck
Breed? ND
Do you vaccinate? CD&T 1 month ago
What do her lungs sound like when she is breathing? wheezy

If a buck is he peeing normally or straining? up until today
Have they had a change of grain? nope
How long have you owned this goat? 1 year, born here


----------



## freedomfrom4

Start another thread and see if one of the experienced will pipe in with some help!
Good Luck


----------



## General Brown

Im on the phone now with my brother. He had a doe kid last evening with twins, and she has never gotten up. He states that every now and then she will try to push. His wife went in almost to her elbow, (she is a very small person) and couldnt feel anything. Any ideas what is going on here?


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians

Has she passed her placenta? If she has than she could have a small rip in her cervic, as the skin tag goes in and out of the cervic as it closes it gives her the urge to push. Vicki


----------



## littlepond farm

Need some help... Had triplet nubian doelings born 04-12-10 and they were doing great until about 2 days ago. They all got treated for 5 days with sulmet for cocci prev.
Wormed with ivomect at about 4 weeks old. Checked their eyelids every few days. Were pink until about 2 days ago. Yesterday they got really pale and I started treating them with red cell, about 1cc since they are about 15lbs. Is that the right dose? Gave 1cc again today, to each. Also gave them about 1cc of Safeguard goat dewormer yesterday because I read that gets rid of barberpole....
One passed away this morning.... 
I also gave them about 1cc of goat drench. Is there anything else I can give? I have bcomplex on hand. Should I dose the remaining two with that? How much? They are both interested in feed, but stand around a lot.

Thanks a bunch for the help!!

Nina


----------



## victory

I am posting this for my friend who is not computer savvy..
She has a two year old nigerian doe, who has never kidded, this is her first time. 
She was 150 days on the 7th. 
On the 6th she started stretching and going posty (her back legs stiffened as if having contractions) she was uncomfortable for about an hour and then went to sleep. 
Last night around supper time she did the same thing, although she was kicking at her belly, laying with her legs out, sort of pushing, and contracting and then simply stopped. She did not appear to be dialating last night. 
Today more of the same, she is pooching out a bit and has a bit of goo coming out of her vulva. 
This goat came from very severe conditions, it's a wonder she lived. (one of the does was just put down, the other two look like they will pull through) so conditions in early stages of her pg were not at all ideal. 
She is now current on her shots and de worming, and she looks great. As a first freshener, I know they can be a bit dramatic, but I am a bit concerned. 
I will be going to her place tomorrow (she is an hour away) so I can get my hands on her. It seems like the babies are just getting ready to come out, there has been movement lately so they are still alive. I think I am just nervous due to the other doe not making it, but does this all sound normal??
Thanks for any ideas and replys!!


----------



## motdaugrnds

Heard a young goat cry as though was not feeling well. Thought it might have been that one caught horns in cow panel (sounds like this when been there awhile). Discovered one of this year's kids (doe) laying alone (unusual). All other goats looked good. She felt cold (a colder than usual night). When I "forced" her to get to her feet, she did not want to walk. She could stand but only for few seconds then back to laying. This is a youngster I had noticed stopped rushing the grain pan the last couple of days. (Before this she had been eating grain with the rest of them.) She is one of 3 born to a very good mother, who is quite healthy. Her dam had weaned all of them about a month ago. She is one I am planning to slaughter; and they never get any shots of any kind; also are not wormed.




Temperature - 99 
age - little over 5 months
stomach feels empty
no loose bowels

Have only seen these symptoms in new borns who needed extra care to get started, never on a kid of this age.


----------



## Rockytopsis

[QUOTE also are not wormed[/QUOTE]


My guess is that is the answer, what color are its gums?
Nancy


----------



## motdaugrnds

Yes that looks like it. Gums white; so are eye lids. Is it too late to save her? Only two wormers I have are Ivermectin Plus and Cydectin.


----------



## Rockytopsis

I honestly don't know,

You can try 1cc per 22 pounds with Cydectin. 

I do hope some of the others come on and gives you more advice.

Nancy


----------



## motdaugrnds

I hesitated to use Cydectin because it is given orally; not sure it wise to force anything down her throat. Guess I could put it in the kid tube feeder. 

At the moment she is laying on a warm blanket in the house. (I went out and wormed all the others!)


----------



## Rockytopsis

Can't hurt to try, I would do the same here. 
I would also recomend worming the others again in 10 days.
I might also suggest if you have it and the little one perks up to get yogurt down her along with some red cell or bcomplex. She is going to need some help rebuilding her strength.
Nancy


----------



## motdaugrnds

I have some B complex and some probios paste. I also have some "plain" yogurt I use for making goat yogurt that I can give her. All this would need to be tubed into her as she is quite weak at this point. Thanks for staying with me on this Nancy.


----------



## Rockytopsis

Plain yogurt that is what I use also. 
Hoping for the best, let me know.
Nancy


----------



## Bay Mare

I would do the cydectin, fortified vit b complex, Bo-se & probios or yogurt. Is she eating and drinking at all? If not, she may need sub-q fluids. That is if you want to put that much effort/money into a goat that was freezer bound anyway.

I have been thru this twice this year with wild-ish dam raised goats that I have a hard time catching. The one I didn't catch until she was already going down hill didn't make it. The one I caught earlier (at the - hmm she is a little off stage) is on the uphill swing I believe.

Angela


----------



## motdaugrnds

She is still alive. 

I gave her 2 cc of Ivermectin Plus & 2 cc B-complex. Then I let her rest a bit. About an hour later her body had warmed and she was more alert. I just now gave her some plain yogurt with some electrolytes, a little apple cider vinegar with a little pure raw honey in it. I managed to get down about 4 oz of water as well. I have propped her so she is resting with her head over her back (like goats often sleep).

Her body has warmed a bit (probably a lot from just being indoors). She has not stood up or even tried to stand; still just lays there.

When can I give her more B-complex and how much more? She weighs about 50 lbs, a small doe. (I have Probios paste; also C.M.P.K. I don't like to use the CMPK because it can burn her mouth and I don't think she needs to deal with anything else. I will give her a shot of Bo-Se now.)


----------



## Rockytopsis

Vitamin B complex--for debilitated animal, those with enteritis, those which will not eat. It helps to soothe the intestinal linings, and stimulates the appetite. OTC; Dose --5-6ccsq for adults


The above is what I found on the chart I use a lot, it says sq, but I would give oral. 2/3 cc's.

Nancy


----------



## motdaugrnds

I just went in to give her the Bo-Se and found her dead. 

Obviously I should have "tubed" her instead of using the feeder thingy. I thought she was swallowing the yogurt that I had mixed with electrolytes; but I believe now she inhaled some of it.

I do appreciate the support you have both given me in here.  I should have tubed her.


----------



## Rockytopsis

I am sorry you lost her. At lest you got the wormer down the others and hopefully got ahead of any more problems. It does no good to beat yourself up over this. 

Nancy


----------



## Bay Mare

motdaugrnds said:


> I should have tubed her.


I am sorry you lost her. 

I doubt she inhaled it. She may have just gotten to the point that she was shutting down and unable to swallow. Something similar happened with the doe I lost. It is hard to get them back up once they are down with a worm overload. Like Nancy said - Don't beat yourself up. We learn something from each one of them.

My goal this summer is to get a catch pen / handling chute / something built to make sure that even the wild eyed dam raised boers can be checked on a regular basis.

Angela


----------



## motdaugrnds

Thanks for the support. I definately beat myself up. Had not considered her swallowing reflexes might have been shut down, though I did instinctively believe I should tube her. I just didn't follow my instincts because of her age. Next time I will listen more closely to what my instincts are telling me.

I will probably feel guilty for awhile for my ignorance. Death always hits me hard because of my childhood, i.e. decided it was I who was guilty for everything that went badly around me. At least I know how I lay burdens on myself; and you are both right, i.e. I did learn to worm "all" my goats (even the ones going to the freezer).


----------



## Rockytopsis

I know the feeling, I hate to lose one, but it happens. I too kick my self for missing a sign that I should have seen. 
But we are after all only human.
Nancy


----------



## Whitnwy

I need help with a question. I'm not sure this is the correct place to post this as I am unfamiliar with this site.

I have two young pygmy goats (about 8 months old) that I got as pets. One suddenly died and I have no idea why. 

On Thurs I noticed he was acting lethargic...just didn't want to get up much. But he was still eating, just very slowly. I brought the pair in the house to keep an eye on them through the night. Once before, he had clumpy poop and I read to give him milk of magnesia, so I tried that again thinking it could be stomach problems again. Though his poop looked normal...he was not going as much as my little girl. 

He seemed to improve so I put them back outside for the next night. When I went out to feed the next morning, he was dead. I was heart-broken and I feel terrible I didn't take him to the vet. 

What could have done this to him? And is my little girl in danger? She is acting fine but she looks skinnier. Could it be worms? I was a little over-due on de-worming them (the bottle says 4-6 weeks and it had been 8). I am planning on taking her to the vet tomorrow (Mon.) when they open. But can anyone help me with this? I would sooo appreciate any advice or suggestions on what it could be.


----------



## Bay Mare

Yes, it could be worms. It could be other things too. What wormer are you using and do you know if it is something that works in your area? Many goat wormers are almost useless in some areas because of resistance to the chemical in the wormer. Have you checked the eyelids of your remaining pygmy? Have these goats received any coccidia prevention?


----------



## Minelson

Whitnwy said:


> I need help with a question. I'm not sure this is the correct place to post this as I am unfamiliar with this site.
> 
> I have two young pygmy goats (about 8 months old) that I got as pets. One suddenly died and I have no idea why.
> 
> On Thurs I noticed he was acting lethargic...just didn't want to get up much. But he was still eating, just very slowly. I brought the pair in the house to keep an eye on them through the night. Once before, he had clumpy poop and I read to give him milk of magnesia, so I tried that again thinking it could be stomach problems again. Though his poop looked normal...he was not going as much as my little girl.
> 
> He seemed to improve so I put them back outside for the next night. When I went out to feed the next morning, he was dead. I was heart-broken and I feel terrible I didn't take him to the vet.
> 
> What could have done this to him? And is my little girl in danger? She is acting fine but she looks skinnier. Could it be worms? I was a little over-due on de-worming them (the bottle says 4-6 weeks and it had been 8). I am planning on taking her to the vet tomorrow (Mon.) when they open. But can anyone help me with this? I would sooo appreciate any advice or suggestions on what it could be.


I would copy and paste this message and move it down into the regular question area....Not enough people look up here to help you.


----------



## Minelson

Just click on the New thread button on the upper left hand corner....


----------



## RedBuffalo

I have a question and I am hoping that someone will be able to help me. A friend gave me 2 baby goats and they were 1 day old. Their mama won't claim them and he found them laying in the pasture. We have given them the colostrum and I mixed up a milk mixture (whole milk, buttermilk and evaporated milk) and they are eating good. They are now 4 days old but the doeling's back legs still seem to be a little weak. Is there something I am doing wrong? I have goats but these are the first for me with bottle feeding. And they are still not wanting to take the bottle but once I get it in their mouth they will nurse from it.


----------



## Minelson

RedBuffalo said:


> I have a question and I am hoping that someone will be able to help me. A friend gave me 2 baby goats and they were 1 day old. Their mama won't claim them and he found them laying in the pasture. We have given them the colostrum and I mixed up a milk mixture (whole milk, buttermilk and evaporated milk) and they are eating good. They are now 4 days old but the doeling's back legs still seem to be a little weak. Is there something I am doing wrong? I have goats but these are the first for me with bottle feeding. And they are still not wanting to take the bottle but once I get it in their mouth they will nurse from it.


I would copy and paste this question down in the regular part of the goat forum. Not enough people look up here to help you. Just click on new thread button on the left hand corner.


----------



## chica051588

We have 3 bucks born the first week in March. We are on the process of weaning bottles. This morning, one of the boys is vomiting green fluid and chewing his cud. I tried to give him a baking soda ball but he vomited when I tried. He only ate two thirds of his bottle. He is still browsing, though I have since put him away so he can't. He just has access to his hay. Suggestions? No diarrhea either. HELP!!!


----------



## Rockytopsis

I was hoping someone had answered you by now. 
How is he acting at this time?


You said he was chewing his cud, so I am wondering if he just got a bad taste from something and was slobbering more.

Nancy


----------



## chica051588

Rockytopsis said:


> I was hoping someone had answered you by now.
> How is he acting at this time?
> 
> 
> You said he was chewing his cud, so I am wondering if he just got a bad taste from something and was slobbering more.
> 
> Nancy


He wasn't slobbering, he was projectile vomiting, multiple times. He was taken to the vet, who specializes in cows *sigh*, who wasn't sure what's going on with him. He gave him a tablet of meloxicam and some mineral oil. I'm not sure how he is right now, as I'm not at home. It was scary. Whatever it was, definiately didn't agree with him. There was large quantities of vomit everywhere.


----------



## Minelson

Sounds like some kind of choke...

This thread is also down below....http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/livestock-forums/goats/488599-help-sick-goat.html


----------



## ozark_jewels

How is he doing now? I have had goats do this in the past. I just watch them as long as they are still eating enough. I've never had to do anything for them, it seemed to right itself. No common denominator, I still have no clue what caused it.


----------



## motdaugrnds

Woke to young LGD pup barking, which is quite unusual. Discovered a young doe (5 month old) yelling in barn. Found she was periodically letting off a yell as though something was wrong as she would act like she had a stiff neck and push her nose into the air as she turned her neck a little. She also has a dark tongue. 

No fever and no signs of being bitten. Can move around but chooses not to.

Is a large Nubian and has been browsing with rest of small herd and appearing healthy with good weight on her. She is being weaned by her mother.

Have no idea what is wrong or what to do and suggestions/information would be appreciated. Will check back soon to see if anyone has responded.


----------



## motdaugrnds

I see no response. 
Will post another place.


----------



## Rosarybeads

My buck was suddenly down this morning on his side, legs extended and when he tries to move he grinds his teeth. He does NOT look anemic in spite of it being a while since I wormed him, he's in beautiful shape and has a nice shiny coat, etc... 

The vet came out and said he looks fine, can't see anything wrong with him, and then using a stethoscope he "pinged" him and right away he said that he had a "twisted stomach". He's guessing at this point his stomach or intestines were necrotic and he recommended immediately putting him down. 

Has anyone ever dealt with this, or is there something else I should be looking at? He doesn't look bloated, he's not foaming at the mouth... he's been in the same pasture he is currently in for a few months and nothing has changed weather wise. Doesn't look like he's had the runs and I saw him from a distance yesterday evening and he was just fine, acting normal (but again, from a distance, I didn't check him closely or anything). He only has his one doe as a companion, so I doubt it's head butting or anything. Help!!!

Should I just put him down, or is there still hope for him? I don't have any supplies on hand, the vet had the thiamin and wormer but told me it wasn't necessary, just put him down. Thoughts?


----------



## jennigrey

Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians said:


> This thread is being rewritten today  It's now 7-27-06 and was written 10-14-02 . This thread is a guideline for how to use this forum for emergencies, not to post on:
> 
> Temperature?
> Symptoms?
> When was the last time you wormed?
> Wormed with what and how much?
> Is she pregnant?
> When did she last have kids?
> Is her milk normal if she is in milk?
> What age?
> Breed?
> Do you vaccinate?
> What do her lungs sound like when she is breathing?
> If this is a kid, is it nursing or on a bottle, goat milk or milk replacer?
> If a buck is he peeing normally or straining?
> Have they had a change of grain?
> How long have you owned this goat?
> 
> These are just some of the questions we will be asking you.... so ask your question on a new thread with the above answered in as much detail as you can.
> 
> Also feel free to contact those on the list either via private email or PM's, try several in case someone is busy. Vicki [email protected]


Start a new thread in the goat forum with your goat emergencies - give the above information if you can (and if it is relevant). Posting emergencies to this thread often goes un-noticed.


----------



## Doug Hodges

Rosarybeads said:


> My buck was suddenly down this morning on his side, legs extended and when he tries to move he grinds his teeth. He does NOT look anemic in spite of it being a while since I wormed him, he's in beautiful shape and has a nice shiny coat, etc...
> 
> The vet came out and said he looks fine, can't see anything wrong with him, and then using a stethoscope he "pinged" him and right away he said that he had a "twisted stomach". He's guessing at this point his stomach or intestines were necrotic and he recommended immediately putting him down.
> 
> Has anyone ever dealt with this, or is there something else I should be looking at? He doesn't look bloated, he's not foaming at the mouth... he's been in the same pasture he is currently in for a few months and nothing has changed weather wise. Doesn't look like he's had the runs and I saw him from a distance yesterday evening and he was just fine, acting normal (but again, from a distance, I didn't check him closely or anything). He only has his one doe as a companion, so I doubt it's head butting or anything. Help!!!
> 
> Should I just put him down, or is there still hope for him? I don't have any supplies on hand, the vet had the thiamin and wormer but told me it wasn't necessary, just put him down. Thoughts?


Doesn't sound right to me. Post a new thread with this info.


----------



## Rosarybeads

Alright, did. But it's a moot point... he was in such terrible pain when I went to him last that hubby decided to put him down. He took a real quick downturn.


----------



## VICKI1

I had a baby born this morning with back legs straight back. I can put them back under him and he can sit normal but when he starts to move around they go straight back. It is unbelievable how he moves around. I gave him BO-SE but not sure if thats all I need to give him. Any advice is appreciated. Thanks, Vicki


----------



## punchiepal

Vicki, 
Welcome. 
Just to let you know for the future, you will get more replies on the main forum.
Unless it is structural, BO-SE will be enough and he just needs a few days to get it all straightened out.


----------



## VICKI1

Thanks so much...I'll just watch him close. Should I give him another shot of BO-SE? And I will post in main forum next time. Thanks again!


----------



## farmmaid

I need the dose for a 130 pound ewe and how often. Treating with Propylene Glycol for milk fever.


----------



## punchiepal

For milk fever you will get much faster results if you get injectable CMPK from a vet. Subq over the shoulders.

Banamine is 1cc/100# 
so 1.3cc however banamine is a fever reducer also so keep that in mind as milk fever gives a doe a lower temp anyway.


----------



## farmmaid

I can not get a vet today....Saturday. I crushed up two tums and drenched her. She seems interested in her grain some now, I increased the Propylene Glycol as I was not giving enough. How many tums and how often can I give them? How often can she have the Banemime? She seems to be on the up-swing. THANK YOU for your time in helping us!!!!


----------



## punchiepal

Here is a recipe for homemade CMPK.
http://goats.wikifoundry.com/page/Hypocalcemia+-+CMPK+Kitchen+Recipe


----------



## bbpygmy

HELP! we are newbies at breeding and have only had 2 sets of unassisted kids so far... Our doe who is due anytime was peeing blood yesterday and has a mucus plug. what does the bleeding mean? she doesnt seem to be in pain and is eating and drinking normally... any help would be greatly appreciated thanks!


----------



## Cyngbaeld

First take a deep breath.
Are you sure it was blood? Goats will have red pee if they have had an excess of minerals or have eaten something like mistletoe that is very high in minerals. Try to catch some pee and look for small blood clots. If you aren't sure, you can buy azo test strips at some pharmacies to check for blood. That usually means a kidney infection.
She is most likely just fine. Welcome to the craziness of being owned by goats!


----------



## bbpygmy

she hasnt had mineral in a couple days because we were just at a show this weekend. it looked like it was blood. If I had to guess I would say it is just an infection. Just so worried that she aborted!


----------

